# Keurig Coffee Maker Users?



## ctreelmom (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Tuggers!

I got a Keurig coffee maker for Christmas.  My gripe is that even on the "large mug" setting, it doesn't make enough to fill my everyday mug (that's not even that large, lol) more than about half way.  Do those of you who have one of these machines typically just use two K-cups to make a serving or can you run the cycle twice using only one K-cup?  

I love the idea of the machine, since my big coffeemaker doesn't do a good job on small brews, but I feel like I'm only getting a couple of swallows per mug.  I should measure how many ounces it produces, but if I had to guess, the "large" only puts out about 8 ounces or so.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 28, 2009)

*Traded for cuisinart*

We really liked the Kuerig small coffee but had the same concern as you.We decided to get the DCC 2000 Cuisinart which makes 1-4 cups at  a time or 12 cups. A cup for a coffee maker is only 6 ounces.We like to make enough coffee in one batch even though the individual cup tastes a bit better. The important factos are hot 190 degrees or more water, filtered water,a good coffee but not necessarily an expensive one, and probably last is the coffee maker itself. We use Starbucks roasted from Costco and can't tell much difference if any from Starbucks. Are they the same,Tuggers???


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a large cup and the large setting fills my cup.  I measured it early on, and the 3rd button brews 10 oz, the medium 8, and the small is 6 ounces.

I have a different gripe with the coffeemaker.  Every now and then, something doesn't quite work, and I end up with coffee spraying all over my counter.  I get pretty frustrated with it.  Seems like this happens more and more.  I think that thing that pokes the hole on the top of the k-cup is the problem.  It may be slightly bent after a year's use.  I have no idea whether I should take some pliers to it or what I should do.  I should just take the thing back to Costco.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 28, 2009)

As I sit here, I am drinking a cup of "Jet Fuel" from the Coffee People delivered via a K-Cup in our Keurig Platinum brewer.  We got this a few weeks ago specifically for some holiday functions, so everyone could drink a different coffee if they wanted to.  For this purpose it was a great gadget to have.

But it does have its limitations, mug sizes being one.  I think that I would probably do 2 K-cups for a travel mug set on the small mug size, to make a full travel mug.  My gripe is I like strong coffee (Jet Fuel is OK so far), but I also like a big mug of coffee, and one K-cup does not give a strong enough "dose/hit" for the large mug size, since it just dilutes the same amount for all size mugs.

I tried reusing a K-cup and found out that did not work, it really watered it down.

Other than those gripes, we are quite happy with it so far, especially if you use it for small groups and everyone can make their own brew or flavor.


----------



## Bruce W (Dec 28, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have a different gripe with the coffeemaker.  Every now and then, something doesn't quite work, and I end up with coffee spraying all over my counter.  I get pretty frustrated with it.  Seems like this happens more and more.  I think that thing that pokes the hole on the top of the k-cup is the problem.  It may be slightly bent after a year's use.  I have no idea whether I should take some pliers to it or what I should do.  I should just take the thing back to Costco.



Sometimes the unit needs descaling which is cleaning out by running vinegar and water a through times through the unit.

We have also used the Make your own basket quite frequently, putting your own coffee in the basket. Unless you keep that basket clean it tends to get clogged up. Eventually it clogs no matter what you do.

Found the dark brands, "Black Magic", Emirils, Sumatra, would allow the 10 ounce to be acceptable for those who like strong coffee.

Had the Kuerig for 2 years, just got rid of it when it would not function at all. We used it heavily, got our moneys worth.


----------



## senorak (Dec 28, 2009)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Keurigs!!!     I have a "mini" for at home, and an older, larger version at school, (use for my student tutoring sessions---hot chocolate for the kids, coffee for me).  At first, I had the same gripe, not filling my mug, but I think the more the machine was used, the higher water level it would give.  The single serve,  (only 1 size), gives a good sized mug, (3/4 way full); while the older model has 2 settings, and I always choose the larger one.  That one may only fill 2/3 full, but still a good sized cup.  Wouldn't trade my Keurig for anything! 

Deb


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay I just measured, using some water. If I fill my mug with water to mimic what I typically would pour from a big pot of coffee (leaving room for cream), it's about 10 ounces; the Keurig, on the "large mug" setting dispenses just under 8 ounces (I think the manual says 7.25).  But I often don't finish the big mug, either---I set it down and forget where I put it, then it's cold, lol.  So maybe this will make me a less wasteful coffee drinker.  Time to buy some cute new (smaller) mugs, lol.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't drink coffee but I got one for my wife a couple of months back. You're right, very small cup sizes, which I thought was a little strange.

My wife also said it's acting up a bit. Not spitting coffee all over but sometimes just never gets to the ready to brew stage. She has to turn it off and back on sometimes to get it to work.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2009)

*have the keurig platinum*

and it is about 4 years old.  After 4 yrs of daily use, it still works great.  
I just measured, the largest setting is 12 oz exactly.  I suppose if I had measured with a pod in I would have lost a bit of water in the pod, but without it is exactly 12 oz to the line on my measuring cup.  

If you need more than 12 oz   I would suggest you use two pods.  They are only meant for 1 use.

Ours did start to sputter a bit a few weeks ago.  First of all, you have to descale it every 6 mos, even if you use filtered water, as we do, (even if it is reverse osmosis water, from what Keurig has told me).  Run straight vinegar thru the system (a whole reserve tank full), then let it sit for 6 hours.  Then run several reserve tanks of water thru.  While it is soaking, take out the reservoir cup, (there are two pieces), and the little rubber gasket thingy that is attached to the needle.  Soak all these in some of the hot vinegar that you ran thru the pot.  Then take hot vinegar on a towel and wipe down everything inside the pod area that you can reach.  These extra steps really make a difference.  According to Keurig the life of the systems is about 3 years, which seems to be typical of most things these days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

I measured, with a measuring cup, the dispensed coffee from all three of my buttons, and the amounts were exactly 10, 8 and 6.  I find it odd that others have larger (12 oz) and smaller (7.25 oz) amounts coming from their large button.  How odd is that? 

I have cleaned mine with vinegar a couple of times, but I guess I will try it again.  The spewing only happens about once every 8 or 9 cups.  I assumed it was the K-Cup brand, maybe not poking through correctly, or smashing the cup too much.  I don't really know what is going on.  We had such a mess here on Thanksgiving, with everyone operating the thing.  I should have taken charge of the coffee making that day.   I had coffee all over the place.


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 28, 2009)

I only have two buttons--large and small.  We must have different models.  Mine says, "Keurig Gourmet Single Cup Home Brewing System" and "Classic" on the box.  Way down at the bottom in small print it says "Model #B44"  The small is 5.25 ounces; the large is 7.25.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I measured, with a measuring cup, the dispensed coffee from all three of my buttons, and the amounts were exactly 10, 8 and 6.  I find it odd that others have larger (12 oz) and smaller (7.25 oz) amounts coming from their large button.  How odd is that?
> 
> I have cleaned mine with vinegar a couple of times, but I guess I will try it again.  The spewing only happens about once every 8 or 9 cups.  I assumed it was the K-Cup brand, maybe not poking through correctly, or smashing the cup too much.  I don't really know what is going on.  We had such a mess here on Thanksgiving, with everyone operating the thing.  I should have taken charge of the coffee making that day.   I had coffee all over the place.



Which type of brewer do you have?  The older *platinums* have 4 settings, 12, 10, 8, and 6.  The newer platinums have 5 settings (they added a 4 oz).  I would imagine a coffee drinker who drinks a large, high test cup would not get a strong enough cup of coffee with the 12 oz and one pod anyway.  No matter what system you have, the pods are all the same size, so you are limited in that manner.  
I love my Keurig.  I drink Gloria Jean's cappuccino, set at 8 oz of water, and add vanilla syrup, sugar and coffee mate.  It is better (and cheaper) than any cup of Starbucks I have ever had.  I never drank coffee before I met starbucks, I like my coffee Not to taste like coffee!   If I was a high test, big cup coffee drinker, and had to use two pods, well I could see how the Keurig system might not be too cost efficient.  Starbucks might be cheaper if you like all the fluff and flavorings, or just get a home brewer that doesn't limit your size.  

Me, I finally get a perfect cup of coffee everyday, with the foo foo flavors I like, and I don't have to leave the house to get it!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2009)

ctreelmom said:


> I only have two buttons--large and small.  We must have different models.  Mine says, "Keurig Gourmet Single Cup Home Brewing System" and "Classic" on the box.  Way down at the bottom in small print it says "Model #B44"  The small is 5.25 ounces; the large is 7.25.



My MIL has the single cup home system. I seems rather complicated compared to our platinum system (which has a large water reservoir and you can run several cups of coffee back to back).  The single cup has alot of steps to go thru to make one cup of coffee.  Mine is insert pod, put cup under spout, push button, wait for coffee, stir, enjoy. 

I buy my pods direct from Keurig, free shipping, and I am up to 15% off all orders, plus if I order enough I get a free sample pack.  I have earned enough points to get $79.00 off a new system, when we need it.  The last time I earned that many points, I used them to buy a system for a friend who was just diagnosed with cancer.   I have to buy the coffee anyway, and the selections online are much better than you can get at the stores, plus I earn points.  And we all know how much us Tuggers love our points programs !


----------



## Patri (Dec 28, 2009)

These things sure are popular. A couple businesses in town have them for customers (especially insurance offices). My boss just got one; it was her only 'must-have' for Christmas. Now she is polling us for what kinds of coffee we like.
Sure hope it doesn't spew or break down soon. She would be so disappointed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ours is the Costco one.  We have had it for a year, our son gave it to me for Christmas last year.  They still sell the same one.  I think the model is 660.  

Laura, have you compared the K-Cup prices at Amazon with Keurig? Amazon has a Subscribe and Save program that I use, and I get 48 cups for $19.55, no shipping or tax. I only buy decaffeinated, and the flavors are very limited, no matter where I buy it.   

What Coffeemate creamer do you use?  Is it one of the liquid flavored ones?  I used to use International's Dulce de Leche, but I cannot find it anymore.  

I also use vanilla syrup in my coffee and don't like coffee that tastes like coffee.  I add pink sweetener and creamer, too.  No black coffee for me.  Love my Keurig, but I only drink one cup a day.  

I am on a diet, and that coffee I make still has the creamer in it.  I have lost 24 pounds in two months, barely working on the diet, but the 20 miles per day on my stationary bike has done it for me.  I am exercising my way to a thin body.   Could be that I stopped taking my estradiol a month ago.  I think I am taking more credit than I should be.  Could be entirely a hormone thing.  I have no clue, but I plan to continue what I am doing until it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 28, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ours is the Costco one.  We have had it for a year, our son gave it to me for Christmas last year.  They still sell the same one.  I think the model is 660.
> 
> Laura, have you compared the K-Cup prices at Amazon with Keurig? Amazon has a Subscribe and Save program that I use, and I get 48 cups for $19.55, no shipping or tax. I only buy decaffeinated, and the flavors are very limited, no matter where I buy it.
> 
> ...



I'll have to check out amazon, but it will be awhile.  With DH gone indefinitely, there's not alot of coffee drinking going on right now.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 28, 2009)

My children just bought me the mini one.  I really wanted it for a cup of coffee mid day if I want.  I usually drink 2 large cups in the morning that I use a percolator for.  Someone recently told me that you do not have to buy the cups.  I think she said that you can refill them.  I have to ask.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

Ann-Marie said:


> My children just bought me the mini one.  I really wanted it for a cup of coffee mid day if I want.  I usually drink 2 large cups in the morning that I use a percolator for.  Someone recently told me that you do not have to buy the cups.  I think she said that you can refill them.  I have to ask.



Sure, you can use the filter thing and put in regular coffee, but I haven't ever used it myself.  Our daughter uses it.


----------



## saf512 (Dec 28, 2009)

We have been enjoying our Keurig for about a year now.  My husband also found that the largest setting didn't produce enough for his morning coffee.  We purchased a reusable Kcup and filter.  We now both get our perfect daily coffee.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I purchased a new Platinum (bought it for my husband-and for myself for Christmas) to replace our older model and it does have a larger brew cup size 

See:

http://www.keurig.co/b70.asp?mscsid=WSX4E09P1TSJ8HA9P8PTGF889J2P4S07

I also felt the "largest" cup size in our old model was not large enough nor was the coffee "hot" enough...with our new Platinum I use the 2nd to largest size...and it fills my mug...and the coffee comes out piping hot.

I love it!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 29, 2009)

*another handy dandy use for the Keurig system!*

Having access to almost instant hot water is great.  I use the water from the Keurig system to reheat pasta.  Pasta reheated in the microwave is rubbery.  I use the hot water from Keurig to add to a tupperware container of leftover pasta (no sauce in it of course, just plain pasta).  Immerse the pasta in hot water, let it sit for a few minutes, drain in the colander, and the pasta is ready to use again, and just as fresh tasting as the day before (of course, don't push the brew button with a pod still in the holder   )


----------



## jamstew (Dec 29, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I drink Gloria Jean's cappuccino, set at 8 oz of water, and add vanilla syrup, sugar and coffee mate.



That sounds awesome! I got the Keurig Mini for Christmas and am looking forward to sampling the different flavors. I also like my coffee not to taste too much like coffee


----------



## irish (Dec 31, 2009)

to the original op
i just read on another board about how wonderful the customer service dept is at kuerig. maybe you should give them a call and see if this is normal or a defect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am very happy with Keurig today.  They are replacing my coffeemaker with a new one because the plastic hard gasket that is part of the lid broke into a bunch of pieces.  It's probably the reason my coffee maker was malfunctioning before.  

I hope the new B65 they send works well.  I am so looking forward to the new machine, although the old one has been okay, as long as I use certain kinds of coffee.  Timothy's coffee is awful in the machine.


----------



## K&PFitz (Jan 4, 2011)

Our is the three button with the biggest being 10 ounces.  I've tried getting two cups out of one k-cup, but even if a make an 8 ounce first cup, and a 6 ounce second cup, the second one is watery. 

 I drink regular coffee and my wife drinks decaf, and our old coffee maker wouldn't make good coffee if you made less than two cups.  So one of us would make coffee, pour it into a big travel mug, then clean out the filter and grounds, rinse the pot, and make the other person's coffee.  The Keurig is SO much easier.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 4, 2011)

ctreelmom said:


> Okay I just measured, using some water. If I fill my mug with water to mimic what I typically would pour from a big pot of coffee (leaving room for cream), it's about 10 ounces; the Keurig, on the "large mug" setting dispenses just under 8 ounces (I think the manual says 7.25).  But I often don't finish the big mug, either---I set it down and forget where I put it, then it's cold, lol.  So maybe this will make me a less wasteful coffee drinker.  Time to buy some cute new (smaller) mugs, lol.



Which one do you have?  I have a 5 yr old platinum.  I just tested with some water and got 12 oz on the biggest size, exactly.  Then tested with a used pod, also got 12 oz.  I can't imagine, for me,  needing more coffee than that at a time! I'd be on the ceiling!


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 4, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ours is the Costco one.  We have had it for a year, our son gave it to me for Christmas last year.  They still sell the same one.  I think the model is 660.
> 
> Laura, have you compared the K-Cup prices at Amazon with Keurig? Amazon has a Subscribe and Save program that I use, and I get 48 cups for $19.55, no shipping or tax. I only buy decaffeinated, and the flavors are very limited, no matter where I buy it.
> 
> ...



I have compared the prices with Amazon.  Yes, Amazon is cheaper. When I bought the Keurig, I only new from Keurig, I did not know about Amazon (not sure which predates which, in regard to pods).  At this point, I need the points.  Two days after getting new systems for family members, we were sure the old girl was dying.  We put her in VICU (vinegar intensive care unit) overnight, and she seemed to pull thru.  I don't know how much longer she has, and I'm just 270 points away from half off a new machine, so the points junky I am, I gotta have my points!

I use powdered coffeemate.  Never thought I'd use powered anything in my coffee (especially since it isn't organic...considering my posts in the obesity thread), but that's what DH likes, and I gotta admit, it does taste good.  No flavoring, just original.  And, we use Target syrup. Yes, target.  Tried Starbucks, tried Kroger, tried lots and lots and we only like Target.  Not sure why.  And the sugar, we use Demerara sugar cubes.  That I get on Amazon, because Whole foods no longer carries it, and wow, Amazon has a great price.  I can't use regular sugar anymore, the taste isn't the same.  And no pink stuff for me,  all chemical sweeteners give me raging headaches.  Even Stevia.  

Good for you about the 24 lbs !  My treadmill just came.  I need to battle the momma bear fat that I seem to accumulate every winter.  I usually wait till spring to get it off, but I'm not waiting that long this year!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 5, 2011)

I used not to drink coffee but since I got the mini Keurig I really like it. I bought mine off of qvc and it came with a bunch of different K cups but I don't like strong coffee so what I do is take the mug (bigger than a small cup) fill it with water and dump it in and that way it comes out the way I like it.  shaggy


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 5, 2011)

We have a Senseo, which is also a single-cup brewer using pods instead of the cups. But I recently tried a cup of a bold variety Keurig and it was great. I like strong coffee, my absolute favorite is a Starbucks non-fat latte.  I do like the variety the Keurig has.

I'm a real coffee addict:  I took a sleeping pill a few minutes ago then decided to read tug to wind down.  Then I just had to have a cup of coffee!

Susan F


----------



## Glynda (Jan 5, 2011)

*Taste*

I've always wondered...if one person makes French Vanilla and the next regular coffee, will the second cup have the residue flavor of French Vanilla?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, I got the Model 60 as a Xmas present from sis. Came with the assortment of pods.

Here is how I found to use twice. Have 3 size cups.

First brewing is to biggest cup size.  Ah, good cup.

Second brewing is after I turn the pod 1/2 around in the holder. Brew 6.5oz  cup size. 


As I played, I figured out the top hole is dead center; the bottom hole is not.

Good for the 2nd cup.

Ok, many be I am thrifty Tugger but I would suggest the same thing to her, too.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 5, 2011)

Glynda said:


> I've always wondered...if one person makes French Vanilla and the next regular coffee, will the second cup have the residue flavor of French Vanilla?



No residue.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2011)

Keurig sent the new machine right away, and it works great.  I am very happy with the company for replacing the thing.  Customer service at its best.


----------

